# Check out this scaffold



## JoseyWales (Jan 8, 2011)

http://www.markchick.com/site/home/home.htm#


----------



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

that is awesome. obviously only practical indoors though and you better get some extra batteries


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I could see that being great for commercial. What better way to justify a 36v dewalt drill to the wife!


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

A fellow paperhanger won one at a NGPP convention I attended. She was selling it within a year or so. I can't remember her reasons but things like not what she expected, too heavy, not work on carpets, and needed powerful drill were some of the reasons I think I remember. In short, it wasn't all it cracked up to be. 

Maybe PWG can correct all the rumors I am spreading, he's in contact with her much more than I have been.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

daArch said:


> Maybe PWG can correct all the rumors I am spreading, he's in contact with her much more than I have been.


Are these rumors just speculation or actual b.s. this time?


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

DeanV said:


> Are these rumors just speculation or actual b.s. this time?


Little of each sprinkled with a dash of imagination


----------

